
Predictions on the future of Bitcoin over the next 5 years - nathantross
https://www.buzzfeed.com/rabbiyitziweiner/21-bitcoin-experts-share-their-predictions-about-t-37p3h#120251726
======
andirk
Here's the summary of these guys' bios and predictions.

1) Sara Rose, Dmanna: Founder of a company with a website that sells a product
with no description. Buy it!

2) Adam Toren, Coinzy.com: Bitcoin might go up or down.

3) Ofir Beigel, CEO, 99Bitcoins: CEO of a blog? BTC at $50,000.

4) Joe DiPasquale, BitBull Capital: BitBull BitBull BitBull.

5) Dan Gailey, CEO, Synapse AI: There will be other coins that do stuff.

6) Craig MacGregor, Nav Coin: Bitcoin was first, so, yeah.

7) Spiros Margaris, Glance Technologies: Ranked 1st, 3rd, 2nd, 5th, and 10th
by Klout

8) Piotr Piasecki, iComplyICO: "Bitcoin might start gaining some recognition".

9) Rebecca Devaney, Hunter Creative Labs: A thinker. "quantum cryptocurrency",
AI make you fly.

And it goes on like this.

